# New Member with two old bicycles ! Elgin & Columbia  (OHIO)



## Kreal (Feb 19, 2009)

*New Member with two old bicycles !  MORE PICTURES OF BLUEBIRD ADDED THANKS*

Hello all,

This is my first post here, and you'll probably see more of me as I start restoration on two bicycles.

My name is Paul, I am a 23 year old guy in NE Ohio. I collect antique cars, and these are my first antique bicycle restorations. So bear with me. I would appreciate any help and advice !

Ok, about the bicycles:

One is a 1935 Elgin Bluebird (blue, man's bicycle), the other a 1930s Columbia (woman's bicycle).  Both bicycles are 1 owner and haven't been touched since the 1950s. Her husband ordered the Bluebird new from a Sears & Roebuck catalog in 1935 when he was 17 years old. His parents kept it for him while he was at war (WWII). The Columbia was his wife's bicycle. I purchased them both from her (the widow).

I removed both of them from their dusty 50+ year old storage today after purchasing, and plan to clean them up this weekend.

So far, I am missing the glove box compartment lid, the chrome bird emblem for the Bluebird. The widow may still have these at her house and she is looking for them, but if they cannot be found I will need to locate and purchase both pieces and perhaps other pieces as I come along.

The Columbia has a large torpedo headlight and taillight, here are a picture of both, dusty. The Bluebird is partially disassembled.


----------



## willy wonka (Feb 19, 2009)

*welcome*

hi paul welcome to the cabe nice bikes im from north west ohio good luck on your projects william


----------



## Kreal (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi again,

I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find information on the Bluebird? Production numbers? Etc?  I would love to know how many are out there, and what is the value of this kind of bicycle?  Any idea on year of the Columbia?  

Thank you


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 19, 2009)

*welcome paul*

post more pictures after you get them cleaned-up.
hey william, are you from northwest,
 or northeast


----------



## Parker (Feb 19, 2009)

I can tell you that the girls is probably a 52 low model 5 star from the chain guard, fork, and rack. To nail down the year you can find the serial number on the rear dropout on the left side and look it up on www.oldroads.com list. I'd be interested in the tail light if you don't want it.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome to The Cabe Nice to have another Ohio member! That Bluebird is a nice find....as far as value its like 'big money Vanna!":eek:


----------



## walter branche (Feb 20, 2009)

*bluebird wanted*

hi, if you come up with a price ,i will be interested in the bluebird ,, i will be in ohio in april,, your bike is missing some very expensive parts ,, rare seat ,, handlebars, grips. if you get a chance ,please send some detailed photos to me .. wbranche@cfl.rr.com  ,,,, i have never seen a bluebird with a chainguard, last time i bought a set of original hand grips they were 250, the bike is worth more the way it is , as 37 fleetwood has written .be very carefull ...,, does your bike have the  streamlined pedals?? if you watch the antiques roadshow , when someone hears good news ,,thats what you have , one of the best bikes you could ever find ,especially from the original owners family.. check with the wife and try to locate a photo of the guy with his bike ,, thanks for any reply and photos ..,walter branche 407 656 9840


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 20, 2009)

*Come on...*

You know what this Blue Bird is worth.... I have bought at least 3 items from you on ebay... your pulling our leg!!!

You know what you got!!!

But that is a DANG NICE RIDE!!!

Like the the boy in the Willy Wonka movie... Run Boy Run!!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 20, 2009)

*Good advise.*

Follow 37 Fleetwoods advise! He is dead on with his assessment. Either sell it as is and reap the benifits of great fortune, or collect the missing parts over time and enjoy the hunt. You have found a wonderful bike to work on. Be patient and be prepared to spend some cash for the hard to find parts.


----------



## Kreal (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all, thanks for the great replies. To the poster who said he had purchased from me on Ebay and that I know the value of the bike you have me confused with someone else, as this is the first time I've ever touched a vintage bicycle in my life.

I do have a picture of the bike and rider along with a 1989 issue of Popular Mechanics which has a large page article on the Bluebird and a 1993 newspaper Antique Collector with large article aswell! It was given to me along with the handle bars with large grips, front fender with attaching rod, attachment siren spinning 'toys' and some other pieces and two new white wall tires bought years ago.


The missing pieces are the front mascot bird, and the glove box lid. The family is still searching for them.

I plan to restore the bicycles for my girfriend and I to ride around the neighborhood this summer. I do not want to mess anything up on the bicycles so any tips/advice would be great as I've never done a bicycle restoration before. I want to restore it to original specs.

How would I find any type of information on the Bluebird? Internet info seems limited and I'm sure the local bike shop would look at me like I was crazy if I mentioned it.

I hope some of you may find this interesting, here is the story of the owner and the bicycle:

In 1935 during the great depression a young man age 17 spent his days delivering news papers for his small town in Pennsylvania. Half of his earnings went to his parents to help them pay the bills. The other half, to his most prized posession the 'Bluebird'. In 1935 he opened a Sears Roebuch & Co. magazine and ordered what is called 'The Bike Of The Century' - - a 1935 Elgin Bluebird. It cost $45.95 or $5 a month in 1935 and while that may not seem like a lot of money, consider at that time $50 could buy you a car ! During that time he met his soon-to-be wife and began dating (corting), she said she could remember hearing the 'siren' on his bicycle going down the hill coming to her house to pick her up. He rode this bicycle every chance he could, up and down the hills in PA, enjoying it, he loved his bicycle and he loved bicycling. This one is blue, and he ordered unique sirens that spin and sound with the rotation of the tires. He rode over 10,000 miles on this bicycle.

WWII Came and he was drafted into the Army. His war-time occupation was an army tank driver. At one point in the war while stationed in Germany he was told to stand guard on a road and to confiscate any bicycles from the townsfolk that road past because they were getting in the way of the infantry and causing problems. He had a pile of bicycles taller than a two-story house, when suddenly an old man missing an arm and riding a completely bent up run down bicycle rode up to the check-point. The soldier feeling compassion for the man took the old bicycle from him and told him he could have any bicycle he chose out of the pile, the old man graciously grabbed a brand new bike and peddled off.

The man & woman wed. Despite the many war-time scrap metal drives, his parents hid his bicycle in their house and kept it for their son awaiting his return from the war. The woman's bicycle is the Columbia, it has a large torpedo headlight, electric horn, a tail light and the same flared fender style as the Elgin. They enjoyed their bicycles together and started a family.. he built their house and then life got in the way..

Since the 1950s both bicycles have been put away, the Elgin hanging in the garage rafters partically dissassembled, and the Columbia in a stable in the barn. The man passed away several years ago, and I purchased the bicycles from his widow and son. Some may say I paid too much for them, but to me the price was right. I saw the Elgin near 2 years ago when I looked up into the rafters at my friend's mother's house and wondered what kind of bicycle would look that magnificant and interesting ! The widow was unclear what she wanted to do with the bicycle and no one in the family had interest in it, so I told them that if they chose to sell the bicycle I would be willing to pay several hundred dollars for it. For two years my offer was unanswered, until this past Monday when my friend walked up to me at work and gave me great news ' Hey, my mother will sell you the Bicycle'. I was thrilled! They both felt I offered too much for the Elgin, but I didn't feel that way at all, I was exstatic to be able to own something so unique. She then said 'well then you can have my bicycle aswell', the Columbia.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 20, 2009)

*leave it alone*

THERE ARE MANY BLUEBIRDS RESTORED, it will be a sad day in bikeville ,if you destroy the patina on that special bike .. anyone can have a RESTORED BIKE ,ALL YOU DO IS PAY MONEY.. you have the dream bike ,with a good story ,,it should get a good cleaning,, and set up to ride ,, does it have the rare kickstand?? thanks ..walter branche


----------



## Classicriders (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the kick stand in #9 condition complete with the rubber boot.  I also have an NOS Bluebird speedometer and head badge if anyone is interested.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 20, 2009)

Sell the Blue Bird as is enjoy the jackpot and restore another bike but do not retore the bluebird


----------



## Kreal (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, interesting..

The bike has a kickstand.. not sure if its the one you speak of? The spedometer/odometer has a crack in the glass. The horn and light buttons are frozen in place. There is a slight crack in the rear fender. The bird and glove box lid is missing.   Bike spins freely, could be ridden with air in the tubes and the handle bars on.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 20, 2009)

I know that everything in you wants to make that bike all shiney and pretty. Were all the same, but you have to resist the temptation to take away all of its years. The only way that anyone will know that it's real is by its unreplaceable patina. There's a common saying. It goes, it can only be original once.  Think real hard about that statement. Originality is everything in the world of antiquities.


----------



## Kreal (Feb 20, 2009)

I also have an interesting tool that came with the bluebird ???   Its a large (heavy!) steel 'spoke balancing' machine.  The frame of the bicycle sits on the grooves and is tightened down.  Small clamps go on the spokes and you can tighten/loosen them to make the wheel spokes balanced?  Does this ring a bell to anyone?   

I will get better pictures of everything for you all tomorrow. I wish I knew the production numbers on these (how many were made, vs how many are still in existance?)  

The man was a great man and I wish I had the opportunity to meet him, as I would love hearing about the history of his bicycle.


----------



## Kreal (Feb 21, 2009)

Good news everyone, I was able to move the bikes to a safer location and take pics just now. I did not try to wipe the dust off of them, as you see them are as they were stored. I'm sure cleaning them up would make them look better as a coat of dust/dirt is on them currently. I appologize for the poor lighting.

The handlebars are just sitting place, (on top of the nut) so don't mind that they look crooked in pics.  On the floor you will see two old sirens that he used to have installed on the bicycle, his widow told me she would always know when he was on his way down the road to pick her up, as she would hear the sirens. The front fender is also just sitting on there unattached at the moment. The tires are original.  The new ones are not installed or shown in pics

You will also see a picture of the spoke balancer, it says PAT on it.

To the gentleman who PM'd me about the history of the owner, he was a great man and had 5 children, he worked at an armory and made all kinds of things out of wood including his house, barn, restored boats, every cabinet and most pieces of furniture inside his home. He took great care in what he did and he was very kind. He would give you the shirt off of his back if you needed it. His son is a very good friend of mine and his father shows through him. I have a small black and white photograph of his father riding the Elgin infront of small row of general stores. He looks 17 in the photo, the age be bought the Elgin at in 1935, and quite possibly it was infront of the store that had the Sears magazine he ordered it from? He passed away in I believe 2004, and if he were alive today he would be 91 years old. It is amazing he has held onto this bicycle for so long. He was an 'outdoors man' and loved bicycling. Some years ago he wanted to restore his old Bluebird and purchased new tires for it, but that was as far a he got. He stopped bicycling when his doctor told him his body couldn't take it anymore.

Anyways, here are the pictures.


----------



## Kreal (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## walter branche (Feb 22, 2009)

*seat and kickstand for the bluebird*

seat usually sells for 750.00 to 1250,, kickstand 300-500-i recently sold my pencil kickstand to scott mccasky, for 300 ,,when we were on the scene at memory lane in october,,.......in 1991 i bought my bluebird for 2,500 ,and sold it for 9,000--- after i wiped it off with a clean cloth,........ bike was found in a barn in south west georgia--(moultrie ga.)the man i sold it too payed 3,500 to paint it or restore, .. he had 12,500 in the bike ,,he never rode it ,it sat there for him to look at..thanks for letting me remember the good ole days,,walter branche


----------



## TigerCat (Feb 22, 2009)

That looks like a Dudley truing stand. If you clean it up you'll see an "A D" cast into the side. In the center of the base there will be a patent date(1895 or thereabouts). I believe these were made for some time after 1895. Dudley was located in Menomonee, MI. I have a friend who restored one, they look amazing when cleaned up.


----------



## Kreal (Feb 22, 2009)

TigerCat said:


> That looks like a Dudley truing stand. If you clean it up you'll see an "A D" cast into the side. In the center of the base there will be a patent date(1895 or thereabouts). I believe these were made for some time after 1895. Dudley was located in Menomonee, MI. I have a friend who restored one, they look amazing when cleaned up.




Hi, thanks for the info! That explains the word PAT on it.  What color was it originally, do you know ?


----------



## TigerCat (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, PAT=Patent. The date will be next to it. The original color I'm unsure of, he painted his black. When I speak with him again I'll ask him.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 23, 2009)

*My Humble Apology*

The Kreal I know is spelled with a "C" sorry... sometimes we get people on here pulling our leg I think it was mostly SHOCK! and confusion on my part...

It looks to me like the paint is metallic blue?

The wheels do not look correct maybe they were switched in the 50s is that a Bendix rear brake Hub? I do not see the speedometer drive basket...

I am selling one of my Kidneys and a Big Toe to make you a offer...

If you would be interested...that is.

I think any Real bike collector would love to own this baby!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 23, 2009)

*Mine is RED!*



TigerCat said:


> Yes, PAT=Patent. The date will be next to it. The original color I'm unsure of, he painted his black. When I speak with him again I'll ask him.




Mine is original faded medium red...

Yours looks complete.

The correct name for it is a "wheel truing stand"


----------



## Kreal (Feb 25, 2009)

After a brief inspection,

The tires are All State tires and are red inside (color) as are the tubes.  The headlight is nice and is a frosted glass style.


----------



## walter branche (Feb 25, 2009)

*glass headlight*

that piece of glass is a cycle treasure ,,,it is  worth more than most people make in a week ,,take your bike out in the light ,wipe it off with a clean cloth ,,and let us see some photos ,,thanks walter branche


----------



## Kreal (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all.

Here are several photos just taken of the bluebird. I sincerely appologize for the low quality of the pics, and that the bike is still wet in some areas in the photos. I work several jobs and have not had hardly any time to take pics, clean the bike off, or respond to the multitude of emails and messages reguarding it thus far.

You can see one front fender bracket is already on it (fender not bolted to the bike though, so its sitting odd), but in my hand is one of the several parts I received with the bike, showing another front fender bracket.

The bike is a dark blue, almost metallic color?  As shown on the piece of rear fender that was wiped off. There is a crack in the rear fender (see it?)  There is no structural rust on this bike, meaning, you can grab it and squeeze anywhere and there isn't holes or weakening. Just surface rust.

Keep in mind some areas are not dry from wiping it down, so it does look odd.


----------



## Kreal (Feb 26, 2009)

I feel bad wiping the ages of old dust/dirt off of the bicycle, almost destroying it's unique character showing the interesting life it's had. I do however think once this bike is wiped off it would look stellar! 

The previous owner's family is searching for the missing pieces and are almost certain they have them.  The black and white photo of the bicycle and owner was the day or close-to the day he bought it new, infront of a store, could be the Sears store.   

I hope you enjoy these pictures and the history!


----------



## Kreal (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Kreal (Feb 26, 2009)

Here are the All State white wall tires, with red insides. And red tubes.  Was told these may be the originals?

The wheels may not be originals....but there is a unique story as to why that may be............


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 26, 2009)

*Thanks!!!*

Cool Pics! 

Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 26, 2009)

nice score .poor old lady didnt know what she had. congats.


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 26, 2009)

*Do Tell......*



Kreal said:


> The wheels may not be originals....but there is a unique story as to why that may be............




i'd like to here more. 
oh yeah looks like you got
 a good start cleaning your
pedal machine. hopefully,
they can find the other parts.
the old guy was probaly getting
ready to restore it.take advatage
of what time you have on the bicycle. 
hagglers try 'n to pan the gold...
will still be thar when yur done. 
thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 26, 2009)

*Black and white pic of the bike and owner when new?!*

Great bike and story!  

Did I miss the pic of the bike and owner outside the store?  Sounds like a great pic, would love to see it!


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 26, 2009)

Oldbikes said:


> Great bike and story!
> 
> Did I miss the pic of the bike and owner outside the store?  Sounds like a great pic, would love to see it!




yes, thanks Oldbikes...
i was wandering the same.


----------



## Kreal (Mar 4, 2009)

pedal alley said:


> yes, thanks Oldbikes...
> i was wandering the same.




Hi sorry I have not posted the original photo.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 5, 2009)

Kreal said:


> Hi sorry I have not posted the original photo.




Please post, would LOVE to see the original photo!


----------



## Kreal (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I have since acquired another older bicycle, a Schwinn Sonic Flyer (with headlight)


----------



## Kreal (Mar 8, 2009)

37fleetwood said:


> Your Sonic Flyer is a Huffy





Hi I am sorry to all, the bike is actually a Western Flyer 'Sonic Flyer' I am not sure where I got the  Schwinn from, LOL. 




I am a bit confused aswell, I thought Huffy=Huffman, a brand of Bicycle? Are they affiliated with Western Flyer, or is 'Huffy' a term for this kind of bicycle? Enlighten me please, I'm still a newbie here.

Thanks


----------



## JLarkin (Mar 8, 2009)

I read Huffman became Huffy.  They would be a manufacturer where Western Flyer branded other manufacturer's bikes with their name for resale.  I got one too.


----------



## Kreal (Mar 8, 2009)

Interesting. Thanks for the info.  

Well it looks like I'm addicted to buying old bicycles now. I just bought this this old Roasmaster (female version) about 20 minutes ago. It is in great shape with a headlight, horn and rear reflector. and would only require new tires and tubes.


----------



## JRE (Mar 8, 2009)

lol someone cought the bug. Congrats on the bikes.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 8, 2009)

and it begins............


----------



## Kreal (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all,

The Bluebird's original neck (handle bar holder) has been found and is in good shape.

Also, the bluebird's All State WW tires with red insides and red tubes took air and looks ready to ride. Same with the Columbia and Sonic.  I am amazed these old tires still hold air!


----------

